

US Mil Unix Distro - AndyJPartridge
http://www.spi.dod.mil/lipose.htm

======
mjdwitt
Did loading this page take 30+ seconds for anyone else?

Other than the insane load times, this is a pretty interesting sounding
project. It's like a manually maintained version of Qubes' (<http://qubes-
os.org>) application domains, except with only one domain at a time and you
have to reboot whenever you want to switch between them.

------
AndyJPartridge
I'm assuming as people much smarter than I will comb through this for back
doors, that this is a great thing?

I'll download it and see what the wise folks say in the morning.

